# Cyclist Down New Kings Road



## mistral (14 Sep 2011)

Came past a nasty incident this evening, around 1830.

Crushed bike under the front wheels of a large truck that had turned left into Ashington or Cristowe Road (not sure?) from New Kings Road. Lorry was well into the turn before it had stopped.

Looked very serious, New Kings Road was closed, really upset me, couldn't talk to any of the police. Had to take it steady over Putney Bridge.

Hope cyclist is OK.


----------



## joebe (14 Sep 2011)

It didn't look good. Four paramedics were under the lorry when I went past working on him/her.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2011)

Hope the cyclist is OK.

And know exactly how you feel mate. Last year a saw a fatal RTA (ped not cyclist)... it really hit's you hard seeing something like that.


----------



## fozzy999 (15 Sep 2011)

Hi Mistral,
It was on the junction with New Kings Road and Foskett Road. I live right next to where it happened and came out of my house with my bike ready to ride to wimbledon and it had just happened. 
The lorry was in traffic queueing towards Putney Bridge and decided to turn down Foskett (prob to do the shortcut by-passing most of NKR) and didn't see the cyclist coming up the inside. He went under the front left wheels of the lorry and was in an extremely bad condition. Paramedics were there within a few minutes and stabilised him and after an hour took him to hospital. Chatted with the police who said it would be 50/50 as he had bis abdomen had been crushed....but the big thing was to get him to hospital alive which is what they did, so really hoping that he pulls through.
Lorry driver was arrested, and the police were there until past midnight taking details of the scene.

Cycle all over london, but that stretch down New Kings Road is a nightmare (especially the traffic lights at the south west bit of Parsons Green). To be honest, the cyclists go too fast down that stretch, combined with the usual blind ignorance of drivers, has led to a lot of incidents. At Parsons Green traffic lights, cars turning left up Parsons Green Lane don't look for cyclists going straight and turn into their path (if you stand there for 10 minutes in the morning rush hour I guarantee you'll see at least one near miss!).

Felt sick last night, and hope/pray that he's ok.


----------



## mistral (15 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the detail Fozzy.

I'm through that stretch every day, some cyclists take this very fast, the road is narrow with cars edging out and buses/HGV's encroaching the cycle lane all combine to make it an unpleasant stretch. I may try Hurlingham Road.

Fingers crossed for the fallen rider.


----------



## BluesDave (15 Sep 2011)

The Kings and New Kings roads are getting more and more dangerous for cyclists. This morning there must have been about 30 cyclists trapped between two lorries. This was around 8am. 
I stopped in front of a bus so that a few cyclists could get to the side and forwards with their child seats on the back which I might add contained children.
Its an abosulte bottleneck.
I usually turn down Gunter Grove but this morning I shot down Hardwood Road and went through Fulham it was that bad.
*If this morning scared me and I've cycled in London all my life how must those women and other people with kids on the back have felt.
*Something must be done or there will be many more accidents like this. 
There has to be a cycle lane all the way from Wandsworth Bridge Road/ Parsons Green to Sloane Square. I hope the powers that be are reading this at it was the worst I have ever seen anywhere.
What posesses a driver of a motorised vehicle not to give way to a bike with a child on it at a junction.
My thoughts and prayers will be with this cyclist and his/her family.


----------



## fozzy999 (16 Sep 2011)

YW Mistral.....if I get any news I'll let you know.

DavidD, sounds like an absolute nightmare. I guess it happened at that intersection at the top of Wandsworth Bridge Road through to Bagleys Lane. Unfortunately there are two cross-hatched areas where vehicles can't stop, which means they push up tight on cyclists so as to avoid getting a ticket. When cyclists get to the junction with Hardwood, all the traffic going straight have concertina'd together, so the only space is right at the front, and the traffic turning left goes first, which squeezes the cyclist either onto the pavement or tight up against the stationary vehicles. At that junction i've been pushed from behind and clipped at the side, whilst I'm stopped waiting for the lights to change! 

One day........maybe we'll have elevated cycle lanes........but then I'll probably be too old to enjoy them!


----------



## bryce (16 Sep 2011)

mistral said:


> I'm through that stretch every day, some cyclists take this very fast, the road is narrow with cars edging out and buses/HGV's encroaching the cycle lane all combine to make it an unpleasant stretch. I may try Hurlingham Road.



Yep I used to cycle this bit and going west, I often turned off at the Parson's Green lights down towards Hurlingham Road because the NKR cycle lane is extremely dangerous with cars turning on and off the NKR and also because the road surface is appalling.

Fingers crossed the rider is ok.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2011)

fingers crossed


----------

